# 1950's theme



## chefskeeter (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok, I need a little help here. We are doing an event for 1000 people, hvy hoursdervs, black tie. The theme is Red Carpet and we have chosen a 1950's theme. I would like some help in designing the table settings. Anyone have any cool ideas? I need this to be over the top.....we have the food part but just need some great ideas for the tables.....and decorations...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what's the food?


----------



## chefskeeter (Feb 10, 2006)

we are doing the following:
Smoked Salmon, Spinach Artichoke Dip, Pesto Blossoms, Bacon Wrapped dates, Pork Loin, Mini Desserts, Pork Loin with rolls.....that type of food.


----------



## cheflusch (Mar 3, 2006)

black tie and 50's themed...curious...should be lots of bowties, "sock-hop" style dresses/suits and penny loafers.lol
Is it just the catering thats 50's or the whole event?

checkered tablecloths, vinyl would be sweet. 50's diner type napkin and sugar dispensers, find a stock photo on the net of one those table top jukeboxes, make 2 copies and paste on either side of cardboard for centerpiece. any special dishes? those old fountain style glasses for ice cream..50's style restaurant by me is all themed to look like mom's kitchen...complete with old waitresses that yell at you to get your elbows off the table and no dessert till your plate is clean....


----------



## cheflusch (Mar 3, 2006)

whoops..missed the red carpet part....guess my line of thinking is a little too casual...ok...thinking cap back on....hummmmmmm


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

cheflusch,
I don't think you are that far off. I would put the servers in just that. The movie set design people will have 50's cars cut in half for stations. I would definately do a old time soda fountain for bars. With soda bottles and such.
For sure, the local triumph club can get a couple of old 50's motorcycles


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Crisp white linen, ice sculptures (maybe in sugar so they won't melt) ...think caviar and martinis. Class class class...Red Carpet isn't a "Happy Days" sock hop.

What about a huge 'martini glass' with gigantic 'fake' olives or onions for table decos?

Black bowtie accents. Bright red accents. (starlet lip color) 

Think Hollywood in the 50's.

April


----------

